# WiFimgr crashing



## User7 (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a problem with WiFi GUI. I can't do any operation because of an error: 
	
	



```
cannot reset interface wlan0 - exit code 1
```
Command line tool works correctly. Is there any way to fix it, or is there any alternative to WiFimg?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 22, 2015)

Please, show your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/rc.conf files.


----------



## User7 (Aug 22, 2015)

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1

network={
  ssid="escapenet1"
  psk="xxx"
  priority=5
}
network={
  priority=0
  key_mgmt=NONE
}
```


```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------



## teo (Aug 22, 2015)

User7 said:


> I have problem with WiF GUI.



As you proceeded to install and configure the browser tor?


----------



## User7 (Aug 22, 2015)

Tor, Vidalia, FoxyProxy ads-on


----------



## teo (Aug 22, 2015)

User7 said:


> Tor, Vidalia, FoxyProxy ads-on


It would be very good that you explain the procedure, it are seen that are well  properly configured  and the onion is green.


----------



## User7 (Aug 22, 2015)

This is off topic but ok:

`pkg install tor`
`pkg install vidalia`

FoxyProxy > options. Default adress is 127.0.0.1:9050

Can we now back to crashing GUI please....


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2015)

User7 said:


> ```
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> eapol_version=2
> ap_scan=1
> ...



Add the following options available for wpa_supplicant.conf(5)

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
+ctrl_interface_group=wheel
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1

network={
  ssid="escapenet1"
+ scan_ssid=1
+ proto=WPA RSN
+ key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
+ pairwise=CCMP
  psk="xxx"
  priority=5
}
```


----------



## User7 (Aug 23, 2015)

I added and GUI is still crashing


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2015)

User7 said:


> I was add and GUI is still crasching



First, check out that you can connect to internet without wifimgr port.

To do that it's necessary to have properly configured /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file.

For details, read section 30.3 Wireless Networking of the FreeBSD Handbook.

Show me the following outputs:
`pw groupshow wheel`
`ifconfig wlan0`


----------



## User7 (Aug 23, 2015)

> First, check out that you can connect to internet without wifimgr port



Yes, I can. I use it now 



```
# pw groupshow wheel
wheel:*:0:root
```


```
root@komputer:/usr/home/komputer # ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  ether 24:77:03:22:26:0c
  inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11g
  status: associated
  ssid escapenet1 channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid 98:f5:37:30:97:58
  country US authmode WPA privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF TKIP 2:128-bit
  txpower 13 bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
  roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS wme roaming MANUAL
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2015)

Add your user to the wheel group
`pw groupmod wheel -m your_user`

Regarding this error


> cannot reset interface wlan0 - exit code 1


it's likely there's some bug.

I suggest to file a PR including the current Thread 52928 to facilitate to the wifimgr port maintainer his work to debugging this issue


----------



## User7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Root and Me is added to wheel, when I was "add new user" on installation time. 

Is available some alternative GUI for WiFi?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, we have sysutils/pcbsd-utils-qt5 port.

PS. I filed PR 202602.


----------



## srobert (Aug 24, 2015)

You might want to try net/wpa_gui


----------

